# Sprinkler Installation for APA Performance Rated I-Joists



## Uncle Bob (Feb 5, 2010)

I was looking for something else and stumbled across this on the APA website.

For youse-guys that have adopted the 2009 IRC and require residential fire sprinklers; this will be a good handout and guide for installation of sprinkler systems with TJI framing;

(scroll down and click on the PDF symbol for "Technical Note: Sprinkler Installation for APA Performance rated I-Joists")

Note; you'll have to register and sign in to download; but, it's free;

http://www.apawood.org/level_c.cfm?cont ... N=54711524

ps:  If ya'll are going to inspect TJI Layouts; you really need to learn what your looking at.  APA has a ton of information that Inspector's need to know.  I know; I'm talking to brick walls.   

Enjoy,

Uncle Bob


----------



## beach (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Sprinkler Installation for APA Performance Rated I-Joists



> If ya'll are going to inspect TJI Layouts; you really need to learn what your looking at. APA has a ton of information that Inspector's need to know. I know; I'm talking to brick walls.


You seem to assume that inspectors don't know or care to know anything....... TJI's have been used almost exclusively around here for over 20 years on everything from tract homes to 70 million dollar custom homes, we typically don't have basements and when we do they are finished...all homes typically use 5/8" drywall   because it lays straighter. Nothing new here....


----------



## RJJ (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Sprinkler Installation for APA Performance Rated I-Joists

UB: I printed the link and the 22 pages. Not a bad find. I believe I will hand it out.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Sprinkler Installation for APA Performance Rated I-Joists

Nice resource UB!


----------



## beach (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Sprinkler Installation for APA Performance Rated I-Joists

Just to be clear, I'm not a big fan of TJI's compared to standard dimensional lumber, but that's what's used in this area.... for a very long time...with the standard 5/8" drywall application we haven't seen any problems, although I've seen them go up pretty quick in the framing stages when the plumbers left for the day! Conarbs thinking that they basically melt when in contact with water (sprinklers) is plain ignorant, as someone said before, plywood is also engineered lumber product.....and of course, they are a GREEN product!!!  :lol:


----------

